# عقود الصيانة



## riahi fethi (5 مارس 2010)

لو بالإمكان نماذج لعقود الصيانة


----------



## صهيب الخضور (4 يونيو 2010)

اتفاقية عقد صيانة دورية سنوية​ 

الفريق الأول : السادة 
الفريق الثاني : مؤسسة ​ 
اتفق الفريق الأول والممثل بإدارة ______________ والواقع في منطقة الوحدات ويمثل الجانب الإداري في توقيع هذه الاتفاقية المدير الإداري السيد:_____________________الفريق الثاني مؤسسة ممثلة بالمهندس______________________________ على ما يلي: 

1. يقوم الفريق الثاني بعمل صيانة دورية كل ثلاثة أشهر مع إصلاح الأعطال حسب ما هو مبين في الكشف المرفق.
2. بالاتفاق من قبل الطرفين يتم تأمين قطع الغيار المطلوبة في عملية إصلاح الأجهزة المعطلة، وثمنها تدفع من قبل الفريق الأول، وفي حال عدم توفيرها من قبل الفريق الأول يقوم الفريق الثاني بالبحث عنها وتأمينها إن أمكن مع بيان التكلفة لشرائها للفريق الأول وبشكل خطي والحصول على موافقة الشراء بحيث يدفع الثمن كاملا لمصدر الشراء 100% من قيمتها.
3. إذا تعذر على الفريق الأول والثاني بالإجماع عدم إمكانية الحصول على القطع المطلوبة، يكون الفريق الثاني غير ملزما على إصلاح الجهاز المعطل مع سريان الاتفاقية كما هي. 
4. يحق للفريق الثاني بالاستعانة بقدرات فنية داخلية وخارجية وعلى نفقته الخاصة دون الرجوع إلى الفريق الأول.
5. يتم إعداد نموذج صيانة وقائية من قبل الفريق الثاني بحيث يتم التوقيع على عملية الصيانة أو الإصلاح من قبل الكادر التمريضي في القسم المعني.
6. يقوم الفريق الأول بدفع وقدره ألفان وثمانمائة وخمسون دينارا وذلك بدل الصيانة والإصلاح عن مدة العقد السنوية وتدفع بموجب ثلاث دفعات أولها عند توقيع الاتفاقية والثانية بعد مرور 4 شهور والأخيرة بعد 8 شهور من تاريخ الاتفاقية.




الفريق الأول _________________________________________________الفريق الثاني​ 





المهندس صهيب الخضور
لا تنسون من خالص دعأكم


----------

